# Solid rock ice accumulating in freezer compartment for a Refrigerator, a cont. Prob.



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

ICE in the freezer compartment of old refrigerators,
Dorm size refrigerators ( have no auto ice melting ) 
and for the chest freezers,..


For last 3 days I am trying hard with my Dorm size Kenmore refrigerator which had its all upper compartment filled with solid ice and it takes days and days to melt it all and still no success,… till time the stuff taken out gets bad,… it spoils whole house as no matter you try hard loads of water coming on floor and Floors remain cheap,.. vinyl on a thin pressure treated wooden strips,…

I tried hair dryers – no help at all,…..,… Scrapers do not work,…
I was having a steam jet pot ( in pictures ) that was working a little bit of help as you can shot the hot steam to the contact surfaces and thereafter take out the lump whole out, without waiting long for the whole melt down,.. but it went bad this time,… No local stores are selling it,.. 


What do you guys do,.. and what is the most efficient solution,..? I am still using a small Dorm refrigerator and generally they do not come with auto ice melting arrangement..


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I think, I found something similar,...been sold on-line,... and that is a little help,....

Extend yr opinions, if any other efficient method,.... I hate to clean my big chest freezer too,..... It's real pain in the neck,.,....

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bissell-...MIpaKC44jc3gIViYbACh0TuwVVEAYYASABEgItlvD_BwE


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I just unplug mine every couple of weeks to let it thaw out and put in some pop bottles filled with hot water.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^^ The problem is,....... more you do heating operations like hair dryer, hard/hot sun exposure ( for quick melt ) ,... the freeze breaks bu itself, as the inside plastic surface, under the cooling and abrupt heating effect gets cracks,......

Long ago, I had put the same freeze on a hot summer day out to let let the ice fast and the inside white plastic got few cracks,.... as it goes abrupt brittle and heating effect,....


----------

